# Method not implemented



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a message that puzzled me. I'm kinda out of touch with programming these days, so I wondered if anyone knows what it is about.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm a vBulletin admin myself (different board) but I don't think I've ever encountered that message. Might help to know what you were trying to do when you received it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe it was in place of a poorly coded ad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I'm a vBulletin admin myself (different board) but I don't think I've ever encountered that message. Might help to know what you were trying to do when you received it.


Actually, I wasn't try to do anything. I just happened to notice it.


Stuart Sweet said:


> Maybe it was in place of a poorly coded ad.


Makes sense since there's an ad down there right now.


----------

